# Sweet Craigslist Deal



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm picking up all this stuff next weekend check out the listing.

I have an 8 tank setup available for a ridiculously low price. I used this setup for breeding for several years and have gotten out of the hobby due to a lack of time available for the hobby. You could buy this setup and start a breeding operation TODAY! Just add water and fish! Included:

(2) - 50 Gallon Breeder tanks
(6) - 20 gallon long fry rearing tanks
(1) - 2500 GPH return pump
(2) - 300 watt heaters
(2) - 200 watt heaters
(1) - RO/DI filter for reverse osmosis water
(3) - 48 inch (2) t-8 bulb shop lights
(4) - sponge filters (3 are new)
(3) - 40 gallon sumps (rubbermade)
(1) - 80gph quiet one pump (for doing quick water changes)
(1) - syphon hose
(1) - brand new, never used glass drill bit for drilling for bulkheads
(2) - brand new bulkheads (1 1/2")
(2) - 60 gallon rubbermade totes for doing waterchanges, storing water etc.
(1) - Air pump (can run about 3 sponge filters)
Misc electrical stuff - timers, surge protectors etc.
Misc plumping parts (T's, Valves, bulkheads, strainers etc.)
Misc nets, medicine, etc.
Misc rocks etc for inside tanks
Plumbing for the entire setup
Rack system (2x4 construction) for the entire setup (measures 10'-0" long x 2'-0" deep x 6'-0" tall) fully assembled.

All this for $400 !!!!!!

If you're interested, let me know and I'll tear everything down and help you load it. You'll need a truck or van (uhaul?).


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

Win!


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

dANGIT Man if only i lived near by*n1*n1*n1*n1*J/D*


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

That's an amazing deal! Have fun!


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

great deal


----------

